# أنواع وقود الطائرات المدنية والعسكرية والمكبسية



## محمد زرقة (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*




*
*أنــواع وقــــود الطــــائرات المدنيـــة والعسكـــــرية والمكبسيــــــــة*​

*أعلم أن الكثيرين قبلي قد تطرقوا الي هذا الموضوع بس اليوم سنتطرق له بطريقة أكثر تفصيلاً وتشويقاً أتمنا أن ينال رضاكم وأستحسانكم وذلك حسب نظام الأتحاد العربي للنقل الجوي*


*لقد كان جميع الطائرات في البداية تستعمل المحركات المكبسية **Piston Engines **حيث كان يتم أستعمال بنزين الطائرات الأفغاز **AVGAS **لتشغيل المحركات، ومن ثم تطورت صناعة الطيران وتم أستعمال المحركات النفاثة **Turbine Engine **بدلاً من المحركات المكبسية ، وتبعاً لذلك تم أستعمال أستعمال أنواع أخري من وقود الطائرات يدعي وقود النفاثات التربيني الذي يتم استخراجة من قطفة الكيروسين ، وزادت تبعاً لذلك كميات وقود النفاثات المستهلكة.* 
*أنواع وقود الطائرات التوربيني:-*


*يتم تصنيع وقود النفاثات التربيني في مصفاةي النفط طبقاً لمواصفات عالمية محددة ، ولاكن وفي أثناء مراحل حركتة المختلفة من المصافي الي خزانات الطائرة فإنة يخضع أيضاً لفحوص مستمرة للتأكد من مطابقتة لهذة المواصفات.*


*وعموماً فإن لوقود النفاثات التربيني مزايا كثيرة من أبرزها:-* 
*1-**جودة في الأشتعال*


*2-**الأحتراق الثابت في المحرك*


*3-**انخفاض درجة التجمد*


*4-**لزوجة كافية تسمح بكفاءة دفع الوقود*


*5-**يمتاز بأعلي كثافة بين جميع المنتجات البترولية التي تتجمد عند درجات حرارة منخفضة (-47) درجة مئوية الي (-60) درجة مئوية*


*توجد عدة أنواع من وقود النفاثات تستخدم لأغراض الطيران المدني ولأغراض الطيران العسكري ، ولقد تشكلت عدة منظمات وهيئات دولية لتحديد موصفات هذه الأنواع وتحديثها ، حيث تعد هذه المرجعية السليمة للمنتجين وللمشترين وهي التي بموجبها يتم التحكم في خوض خواص الوقود الضرورية للمحافظة علي أداء عالي للمحركات ، ومن هذه الهيئات ( **DEF STAN** ) والجمعية الأمريكية للفحص والمواد **ASTM **و (**Joint Checklist** ) و (**GOST**) الروسي .... الخ ويسمي كل نوع من أنواع الوقود بأسم معين.*


*أنواع وقود الطائرات المدنية – **Civilian Jet Fuel *


*1- **JET-A1 *
*يعد أكثر أنواع الوقود شيوعاً وهو يصنع طبقاً للمواصفات البرطانية (**DEF STAN 91/91**) أو طبقاً لمواصفات الجمعية الأمريكية لفحص المواد (**ASTM D1655**) أو طبقاً لمواصفات منظمة الطيران العالمي الأياتا ، ومن أهم مميزات هذا النوع أنخفاض درجة تجمدة التي تصل في حدها الأعلي (-47) درجة مئوية*


*2- **JET-A *
*تتطابق خصائص هذا النوع من الوقود مع خصائص الوقود السلبقة إلا أن درجة تجمدة هي (-40) درجة مئوية كحد أقصي ، ويتم أنتاجة في الولايات المتحدة وكندا وتعد تكاليف هذا الوقود أقل من النوع السابق وبالتالي فأن أسعارة أقل من النوع السابق.*


*3- **JET – B *
*تمتاز قطفتة بأنها تحتوي علي النفثا الخفيفة والثقيلة مع الكيروسين وهو منتج سريع الأشتعال في درجة الحرارة العادية ويصنع هذا النوع طبقاً لمواصفات الجمعية الأمريكية للفحص والمواد رقم (**ASTM D6615**) أو طبقاً للمواصفات الكندبة رقم (**CGSB-3.22**)*

*4- **TS – 1 *
*يصنع هذا النوع طبقاً للمواصفات الروسية (**GOST 10227**) ويستعمل هذا النوع في روسيا وفي غالبية دول أوربا الشرقية ولة درجة وميض منخفضة*


*أنواع وقود الطائرات العسكرية:-* 
*يكمن الأختلاف الجوهري ما بين وقود الطائرات العسكرية والمدنية بصورة رئسية في عدد الأصافات الكيماوية المضافة الي الوقود وأنواع هذة الإضافات ، وعموماً أنة توجد عدة أنواع من وقود الطائراتالعسكرية هي :*


*1- **JP - 8 *
*وهو وقود الطائرات التوربيني نوع (**JET A-1**) نفسة لكنة عند ما تتم إضافة إضافات كمياوية مانعة للتجمد (**Anti – Freezing**) ,إضافات كمياوية مانعة للتأكل لهذا الوقود ، فإنه يصبح مطابقاً للمواصفات العسكرية الأمريكية ويدعي **JP8** كما يرمز لة بالرمز **F-34** حسب رموز الناتو*


*2- **JP 8+100 *
*في حالة إضافة إضافات كمياوية لتحسين خاصية الثبوت الحراري لوقود الطائرات نوع **JP-8** التي تتم حالياً بأستخدام إضافة تدعي (**100+**) يصبح هذا الوقود يعرف بأسم **JP 8+100 **وهذه الإضافة غير مصادق عليها حتي **تاريخه للأستخدام في الطائرات المدنية*


*3- **JP – 5 *
*يصنع هذا النوع من أجل استعمالة للطائرات الموجودة علي حاملات الطائرات ، ويمتاز بدرجة وميض مرتفعة تصل إلي (60) درجة مئوية مما يعزز ظروف السلامة والأمان علي ظهر الحاملة ، حيث تقلل الأبخرة المتطائرة من الوقود، كما يطلق علية رمز **F-44** حسب رموز الناتو*

*أنواع وقود الطائرات المكبسية:* 
*يتم تحديد نوع وقود الأفغاز بواسطة استخدام الحد الأدني لخاصية الطرق للمزيج الضعيف (**Lean-mixture**) ، ويستخدم الأفغاز في بعض طائرات الهليكوبتر وفي الطائرات الصغيرة، وتوجد صفتان رئيسيتان تغطيان مواصفات الأفغاز وهما : الموصفات البريطانية (**DEF STAN 91-90**) ومواصفات الجمعية الأمريكية للفحص والمواد رقم (**ASTM D 910**)*


*ومن أنواع الأفغاز المستخدمة حالياً **AVGAS 80** و **AVGAS 91** و **AVGAS 100LL** و **AVGAS 100*


*إن الاتجاه العالمي يسير نحو خفض معدلات التلوث ، والحد من أستعمال مادة رابع إيثيل الرصاص في البنزين لرفع رقم الأكتين ومنها وقود الأفغاز ، حيث تجري أبحاث لتصنيع نوع من الوقود الخالي من الرصاص ، بحيث يعادل نوع الأفغاز (**100LL**) ، ولقد صدرت حديثاً مواصفات عن الجمعية الأمركية للفحص والمواد لنوع جديد من الأفغاز ذي الأكتين المنخفض والخالي من الرصاص يسمي (**82UL**) الذي تم تصنيعة حسب المواصفة رقم (**D6227**)*​

*كــــــــل عـــــــــــــــــام وأنتــــــــــــــــم بخيــــــــــــــــــر*
*مع ودي*


----------



## عماد المشهداني (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام وعليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وانتم بخير 
اخي العزيز الفعال جدا محمد زرقة
نحن عندما ننشر المواضيع في النت غايتنا نشر العلم والمعرفة لمن يريد ولا نريد جزاءا من احد الا من الله ونحتسبه لنا صدقة جارية باذن الله 
والدال على الخير كفاعله ... وذلك سيكون لك نفس الاجر عندما تدل على او تنقل موضوع من منتدى الى اخر لكن الامانة العلمية وعدم سرقة جهد الاخرين تحتم عليك ذكر المصدر الاصلي وكاتب الموضوع وحسب علمي قوانين جميع المنتديات تقر بهذا
ارجو الاشارة الى رابط الموضوع وكاتبه مستقبلا 
واليكم رابط الموضوع الذي نشر في منتديات خط الطيران :*
*
أنواع وقود الطائرات المدنية والعسكرية والمكبسية
ارجو ان لا يتكرر ذلك حفظا للحقوق*​


----------



## moroco (22 سبتمبر 2009)

والله سبقتك يا أخي العزيز عماد المشهداني بإظهار الإشمئزاز لما يفعلة الاخ المحترم محمد زرقة 

وقد نشرت له الرد الاتى فى اكثر من عشرة مواضيع له امس 




> *يا أخى لا نريد نقل أرشيف المنتديات الهندسية الاخرى على الانترنت الى منتدانا
> 
> فمثلما لا نحب النقل المجرد من منتدانا .. فلا نحب النقل اليه
> 
> ...



ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادى 

امر مثير للإشمئزاز فقد قام الاخ المحترم بتحرير اكثرة من عشرة مواضيع خلال اقل من خمس دقائق امس - وما زال - فى حين قد يكلف الموضوع الواحد صاحبة ساعات او ايام لتحضيرة 

قمة عدم الامانة .. اى اخلاقيات هذه ... حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

نرجو من المسئولين التصرف بحزم لمنع ذلك


----------

